# Scottsdale Links, AZ, 2 br March 7-14



## bbernece (Feb 6, 2015)

2 bedroom, 2 bath, sleeps 6.  $700 firm for the week.  Private Message me.


----------



## bbernece (Feb 13, 2015)

*Scottsdale Links 2 bedroom March 7 checkin*

Still available.


----------



## bbernece (Feb 22, 2015)

*Scottsdale Links 2 bedroom 3/7-14*

Still available.  Come get warm!


----------



## bbernece (Feb 24, 2015)

no longer available.  Thanks you tuggers.


----------

